# S5 Komplett 155U



## Lars123 (13 April 2011)

*S5 Komplett 115U*

Guten Tag, 

        ich habe folgendes Siemens S5 Teile zu verkaufen, gebraucht aber         funktionstüchtig: 

        1x 6ES5 951-7LB14 
        1x 6ES5 942-7UA12 
        5x 6ES5 430-7LA12 
        4x 6ES5 451-7LA11 
        2x 6ES5 306-7LA11 
        1x 6ES5 701-1LA12 
        1x 6ES5 700-1LA12 
        1x 6ES5 375-0LD21 
        1x Kabel für IM306 



        Haben sie evtl an den Teilen interessen?? 


        MfG 



        Lars


----------



## Corosop15 (13 April 2011)

Es handelt sich um eine S5-*115U,* nicht um eine S5-*155U.*


----------



## Question_mark (13 April 2011)

*Man kann es ja mal versuchen ...*

Hallo,



			
				Corosop15 schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich um eine S5-115U, nicht um eine S5-155U.



Du hast ja recht. Aber für eine 155U kann man einen mehrfachen Preis als für eine 115U erzielen. Insofern ein netter Versuch vom TE  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lars123 (15 April 2011)

Ups :-D ja ist ne 115U, kleiner Schreibfehler..


----------



## Lars123 (9 Mai 2011)

Kein Interesse??

Und warum kann ich den Titel nicht änder in 115U


----------

